# Opening a Company in Dubai



## nonm (May 3, 2018)

Hi guys,
I am currently planning to emigrate to Dubai this year. I am currently living in Germany (with Arabic roots). So now I want to open my own company in Dubai, and I am reading many different requirements.

Is anyone able to help me out on how to open a company?


----------



## abdulkaddir (Apr 19, 2018)

Opening a company in Dubai is a very easy process as there are many consultants working for people like us who are not physically present in Dubai but want to start a business in Dubai. Search any of them and they can guide you in much better manner.


----------



## Christopherjames (May 17, 2018)

In principle, it is not so difficult to open a company, you have to take into account various factors, for example, how much finance do you have to open such an enterprise and how does it work, thereby, in the future, receive the expected revenues, etc. Of course, consult with people who have experience in this business, I am sure that they will give you advice that will help you open your company. Good luck to you!


----------



## Timeport (Apr 2, 2016)

There is no requirement you can't solve by cash which is the main thing you need to have for the investment. Factor costs for a small office, license, business development and living for a while before start generating your own income. You will need a descent amount, I hope you realise that. 

You don't need consultants, which seem to be the common advice on tbus forum. Just walk into a business typing centre and also speak to Dubai Economic Department (DED) who can tell you what to do. DED have many branches in Dubai in business centres (where you finding typists). These days they have many services online on their website. You can book a name and get license within minutes. Good luck.


----------



## Timeport (Apr 2, 2016)

Also, you didn't say what type of business it is. Some businesses have extra or specific requirements.


----------



## decima (May 20, 2018)

Hi nonm, I'm from Germany too looking at setting up a business in Dubai as well as moving there for good. I've spent the past 3 years planning the move, so maybe I can help you with some of your questions.


----------



## Chocoholic (Oct 29, 2012)

Tbe reason people use consultants for company set up, is that there are so many freezones and mainland entities with lots of options. I used Vital Corporate Solutions, got all the options that fit my criteria - then you can take that info and toddile off and do everything yourself, or pay them a flat fee to do everything. I chose the latter, because the running about and hoop jumping can be time consuming - money well spent in my book.


----------



## abdulkaddir (Apr 19, 2018)

Have you opened a new company?


----------



## twowheelsgood (Feb 21, 2013)

abdulkaddir said:


> Have you opened a new company?


In the year since the last post ?


----------

